# Investment



## midozaky (May 15, 2009)

I wanna a a partner in a building project.High profits are given.contact me.


----------



## wealth2wealth (Feb 14, 2009)

midozaky said:


> I wanna a a partner in a building project.High profits are given.contact me.


Are you interested in projects in Tunisia?
we can be partners


----------

